# Make dracut scan for btrfs'?

## Letharion

I'm trying to replace my custom made initramfs with a dracut generated one.

My disc's are RAID1 with Btrfs. I have created a initrd with dracut, and I can start up with it, but it fails to mount the raid, and as far as I can tell, that's cause it doesn't tell btrfs to scan for filesystem. I can't find any information about this in either of the manpages.

Does anyone know how I can "btrfs device scan" in a dracut generated initramfs?

----------

## tclover

No idea about dracut... but you could try mkinitramfs-ll tool! I've just updated it today to allow nasty stuff like user/personal scripts which you could use to assemble your raid before giving  the control back to the init script. Interested? checkout my sig.

NOTE: Raid stuff is not implemented yet because i don't use any per se, but you can get full cryptsetup-1.4.1 (with detached header to device or file) support, LVM2, UUID etc.

----------

## Letharion

It looks interesting, it would most likely be better than whatever I have cooked up myself.

My idea though, was to move away from custom solutions completely, and rely on something that was "standard".

I hoped dracut could fill that need. If I don't get it working, I'll take a closer look at your project  :Smile: 

----------

